# Free downloading of music scores



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

I have tried to download a score of the Beethoven, piano trio in G+, Op. 1 #2 several times, but to no avail, from the Petrucci library. I am registered as a member, but no luck. I did download, the Op. 1 #1, with no problem, but #2, evades my best efforts.Can anyone recommend another free download site.


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

try http://en.scorser.com/D/Everything.html


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I think the problem I had is that it opens in a new window and I had to save the page to get the pdf.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I have just discovered the Petrucci Music Library

It's very good. It's free. It's legal. And it's got more scores than you can shake 2 timpani sticks at.

You can download the scores to print. 
Or if you have an iPad. Get a PDF reader and then you can read it on the tablet whilst listening or playing.
I was playing Schumann's Kinderscenen earlier from a scan of the first edition.

It's amazing!!

Ps: unlike the OP, I'm not a member. Didn't have to sign up or nout. Perhaps the rules have changed since this time last year.


----------

